

Ask HN: Questions on building a app page - thinkerer

Hi all, im quite new to programming so pardon me if my question sounds elementary. 
I am trying to apply what Ive learnt to a simple dummy page with RoR and PGsql.<p>Im wondering if its possible to build something that looks similar to Google spreadsheet on a input page (i.e I can input from a web browser) which translates to a output page as compact lines or grids?<p>The input and output page formats are limited (I think from CSS Boostrap), ie. they appear as single line forms which cant be inputted on a side by side basis (i.e I have to input based on text boxes for all of one column, say all countries first, then the next.) Can&#x27;t we do it both vertically and horizontally together? (Reason being its easier to input and check for the accuracy of the information).<p>Also good to have a auto calculation such as total population etc which refreshes.<p>So something like for example:<p>Country  City  Population(mm)  Weather   Remarks  +add more categories       
   US     NYC        8.4        stormy      Nil 
   US      CA       38.0        sunny<p>Any help is much appreciated! 
Thanks!
======
eddyparkinson
Suggest you post to a learn to program site, such as
[http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming](http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming)

I am working on a way to make building web apps as simple as spreadsheets.
www.cellmaster.com.au depends on your needs.

Good luck.

